# Android Videos rendern



## Keviin (25. Feb 2017)

Hey, 
ich möchte eine App schreiben und müsste dafür wissen wie man auf Android aus bufferedimages und einer Sounddatei ein Video macht. 
Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen kann


----------



## Tobse (25. Feb 2017)

Genau so wie überall anders auch, wo Java läuft. Ich kenne da keine Libraries für.

Für Android speziell ist zu empfehlen, da einen BackgroundService zu benutzen.


----------

